#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Mosques of Indonesia

## kingwilly

Throughout most of the archipelago, there are dozens of Mosques, known as Masjid. They usually have a central room laid with carpets, a dome and one or more towers, the (banned in Switzerland) minaret. Though the design varies greatly, in fact even a simple hall or gymnasium style building will do. 

Many of these mosques are quite decorative, and/or colourful. I've taken quite an interest in them, and thus decided a thread to record them all is in order. 

*I dont know much about architectural aesthetics, I just know what attracts my attention. But if anyone who does have knowledge about the architectural or building elements wants to add anything, please do. I'd be interested to find out.

This first mosque does not have the ubiquitous minaret, though it is rather decorative. It's actually at a petrol station on the road between Jakarta and Bandung, at mile 57. *notice the mobile hydrant in the bottom of the pic.

----------


## kingwilly

Next we have a slightly hidden picture of an atrocious (in my opinion) looking mosque, I didnt even realise it was a mosque until we were almost passed it.


 
It is located in Jakarta, near Taman Mini Park

----------


## kingwilly

This next one is an older pic, that I may have already posted before, but its a more traditional mosque right in the middle of several rice fields, in South Sumartra.

----------


## kingwilly

I just realised, 3 mosques and no minarets yet, so here is one, in Sayad, looking towards Bandung.

----------


## kingwilly

Another in Purwakata, but this minaret is not quite so traditional, being as you can see through it. I stopped at this one, and used the toilets, cost 1000 Rupiah, or 10 cents, on the way to the toilets they had little fish ponds running along each side of the mosque.

----------


## kingwilly

So how about those scary minarets ? This mosque is a big bugger, and yes it's minarets are huge! You can see it from the tollway.


 

 

 

 
I took several pics cos one just didnt do it justice. 

This is in Bekasi, East Jakarta. Satellite city really.

----------


## kingwilly

This one is in South Sulawesi in among the villages.

----------


## kingwilly

Just outside Makassar.

----------


## kingwilly

Here's another form Sulawesi, it is in the town of Pare Pare, it was the last one I saw in Sulawesi, heading north, since much of the island is Christian rather than mulsim (though there may be more up north that I just didnt see) It's quite small and cute.

----------


## kingwilly

So far, I have shown pictures of large and decorative mosques, but there are hundreds of small mosques in every little village. This is one near the western coast of west java.

----------


## kingwilly

The merak toll which is a major road along the northern part of Java connecting Jakarta with Sumartra has this enormous mosque in Serang, with four large minarets.

----------


## WujouMao

> So how about those scary minarets ? This mosque is a big bugger, and yes it's minarets are huge! You can see it from the tollway.


seems like an exact copy of the Blue Mosque i saw in Shah Alam, Malaysia



> Blue Mosque, Shar Alam

----------


## Aguda

Thanks for sharing King Willy. I kinda like the mosque in the rice field surrounded by the village. Were you welcome inside as a non-beliver? I don't have much experience with Moslems, so that question may show my ignorance.  :Smile:

----------


## CaptainNemo



----------


## WujouMao

> Thanks for sharing King Willy. I kinda like the mosque in the rice field surrounded by the village. Were you welcome inside as a non-beliver? I don't have much experience with Moslems, so that question may show my ignorance.


generally Christians, or non Muslims ain't allowed to enter. me, i don't believe in nowt, but they still wouldn't let me in to have a gander inside

yet it wouldn't bother me 2 hoots in they wanted to come inside a church. couldn't care less

----------


## kingwilly

> Thanks for sharing King Willy. I kinda like the mosque in the rice field surrounded by the village.


I do as well, something about it, shame I dont have the photographic skills of bobcock or bustak, I could have really captured the shot properly.





> Were you welcome inside as a non-beliver? I don't have much experience with Moslems, so that question may show my ignorance.


I havent tried to go inside one, but I am under the impression that I could if I wanted to.

----------


## shunpike

Interesting stuff KW, thanks for posting these. I'm not a "god" man, but ye gods have inspired some interesting architecture over cultures and time.

----------


## crazyswede

*Odd interest this one ..*

----------


## kingwilly

ok, I'll bite.



> Odd interest this one ..


What is odd about an interest in a particular genre of architecture ?

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Aguda
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing King Willy. I kinda like the mosque in the rice field surrounded by the village. Were you welcome inside as a non-beliver? I don't have much experience with Moslems, so that question may show my ignorance. 
> 
> 
> generally Christians, or non Muslims ain't allowed to enter. me, i don't believe in nowt, but they still wouldn't let me in to have a gander inside
> 
> yet it wouldn't bother me 2 hoots in they wanted to come inside a church. couldn't care less


I double checked this with MrsKW, and she says you're incorrect, anyone is allowed and even welcome to visit  a mosque, at least in Indonesia.

----------


## crazyswede

> ok, I'll bite.
> What is odd about an interest in a particular genre of architecture ?


*Well , in the part of the world i live now nobody like* *mosques* *really , here some people even burn them and to the part of the world im thinking of moving soon people aint´ too happy eihter , some choose not to live in the area of those. 

I just thought it was odd to have an interest about some thing many people doesnt like , what those* *mosques stands for ,* *that´s all.  

ps. Take care of you teeth!  555 
*

----------


## kingwilly

> Well , in the part of the world i live now nobody like mosques really , here some people even burn them and to the part of the world im thinking of moving soon people aint´ too happy eihter , some choose not to live in the area of those.  I just thought it was odd to have an interest about some thing many people doesnt like , what those mosques stands for , that´s all.  ps.* Take care of you teeth! 555*


So your part of the world is bigoted and unfriendly. 

Lucky Indonesia is not like that. 

and whaddya mean take care of my teeth? idiot.

----------


## crazyswede

> ... and whaddya mean take care of my teeth? idiot.


*Well the last time i quoted you the text "*ok, I'll bite.*" showed up but in the same color as the background , i dont know what you have been doin´ , i just want you to take care thats all! hahaha 
*

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> 
> ... and whaddya mean take care of my teeth? idiot.
> 
> 
> *Well the last time i quoted you the text "*ok, I'll bite.*" showed up but in the same color as the background , i dont know what you have been doin´ , i just want you to take care thats all! hahaha 
> *


oh I see, I thought you were telling me that I might loose them for some reason.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crazyswede

> oh I see, I thought you were telling me that I might loose them for some reason.


*Well .. from old age perhaps!*

----------


## genghis61

> ok, I'll bite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by crazyswede
> 
> Odd interest this one ..
> ...


nothing imho; just back from KL and for a couple of days we walked the 'heritage trail'. What surprised me was how many of the 'traditional-style' buildings were actually designed by English architects and are a reflection of various imported styles - Moor, Indian, Arabian and not based on older/existing Malaysian architecture.

Previous visit I'd stayed near the Sultan Abdul Samad Building, in my ignorance thought this was a classic piece of trad architecture, turns out designed by an Englishman, AC Norman, who used influences from various other cultures.

Damned colonists!

----------


## Bangyai

Never made it to Indonesia so thanks for the pics. Knew an Indonesian girl once though........very nice.

----------


## kingwilly

> What surprised me was how many of the 'traditional-style' buildings were actually designed by English architects and are a reflection of various imported styles - Moor, Indian, Arabian and not based on older/existing Malaysian architecture


Actually not just archetecture, but a number of areas of the religious influences in indonesia (I do not know about malaysia, I'm afraid) are imported from same places. There is some debate at the moment as to various aspects value, religious or cultural, imported or necessary.

----------


## Thaiguy

> Interesting stuff KW, thanks for posting these. I'm not a "god" man, but ye gods have inspired some interesting architecture over cultures and time.


*Good Post KW , enjoyed it even though it makes me angry again to see the extravagance of the buildings in most cases.*
*I detest religions in general - all I ever see are rich buildings , rich priests ,"holy" men and poor people? Can't imagine any true "God" demanding this?- it is all about power for men.*

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by shunpike
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff KW, thanks for posting these. I'm not a "god" man, but ye gods have inspired some interesting architecture over cultures and time.
> 
> 
> *Good Post KW , enjoyed it even though it makes me angry again to see the extravagance of the buildings in most cases.*
> *I detest religions in general - all I ever see are rich buildings , rich priests ,"holy" men and poor people? Can't imagine any true "God" demanding this?- it is all about power for men.*


I hear your point, cannot disagree, though I do love the arts for the arts sake. These buildings, in my opinion are that. 

Yesterday I drove MrsKW to work, usually takes an hour, but early in the morning only took 25 minutes.

I was surprised to see that the clock on the car read the distance as only 12 kms. We passed 16 mosques along that route !

----------


## kingwilly

This is a mosque on the way to MrsKW's work. It's near permata hijau in south jakarta



Rather tall minaret.

----------


## kingwilly

But I love the colour of this mosque, near Simprug. Bright green with a silver rooftop. Unfortunately, by the time I found a way around that fence to get a picture with the whole mosque in it, the wonderful dark clouds had moved on and the pictures I took were very bland with a monotonous grey/white sky.

----------


## natalie8

It still looks good. Great thread idea, kw. I like alot of the mosques in southern Thailand and someof the ones here. The only thing with the ones here is that they're all new. Quite a few of them are very lavish, though.

----------


## barbaro

Nice pics, KW.

I have always liked the architecture of Mosques, and the domes and minarets.

----------


## mr Fred

[quote=WujouMao;1323516]
seems like an exact copy of the Blue Mosque i saw in Shah Alam, Malaysia



> Blue Mosque, Shar Alam


I got married there.

----------


## mr Fred

Inside a posh mosque

----------


## mr Fred

This was the mosque in my old village.

----------


## kingwilly

A really beautiful mosque opposite the Pan pacific plaza/mall.

----------


## slackula

> Rather tall minaret.


A maxaret as it were..

----------


## mr Fred

This mosque in in Banjaranegara, Central java.

----------


## kingwilly

wow, that's a really nice one. It almost looks like a university grounds.

a small country one.


This mosque was purpose built for the housing community that was put in for the workers at the Labuan  Power station. (in background)

----------


## kingwilly

this is outside Pandeglang



But in Pandegland city itself is this big bugger.

----------


## kingwilly

a colourful mosque in between Labuan and Pandeglang.

----------


## natalie8

I love it!

----------


## kingwilly

I found one near where I am staying.

----------


## natalie8

None of your pics are showing. Is it only for me?

----------


## kingwilly

Fixed, (sorry)

Still figuring out how to post pics on this forum.

----------


## Yemen

Good Thread. Mrs.KW said anyone could enter a Mosque, does this include females?

----------


## kingwilly

> Good Thread. Mrs.KW said anyone could enter a Mosque, does this include females?


I'll answer.

Yes, male or female is fine. The only restriction is to leave your shoes at the door. You are allowed to wander where ever you like inside. It is only during the prayer times that male and females have to be separated. (and only if you are going to pray do you need to wash your hands, feet and face).

Conservative dress is required or a light coloured sayong/dressing gown can be loaned from the larger mosques. (ie no bare legs, shoulders or arms)

----------

